# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Aug 12th - Sunday 3 year Anniversary



## Eric (Aug 8, 2018)

* 



 

 Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Aug 12th - Sunday
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Aug 12th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.




 




*


----------



## the2finger (Aug 8, 2018)

We will be there


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2018)

Awesome!
I am looking forward to it as usual for 3 Years now; Wow!
See ya there.


----------



## Eric (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 12, 2018)

My ride for the day



















https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180812/f757360b7b8969388b4ef5089b6331c1.jpg

Ugh! Not this bike again!! LOL- The infamous and well known “Tiki bike”










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2018)

Great time today.
Thanks for coming out to ride!








Thanks for showing off my bike @eddie_bravo ^^ in your post. 







We are going to do a special Theme next month September 9th "Bikes From Ohio"
So dial in  those Western Flyers and JC Higgins, Scouts, Packards, Roadmasters, Colsons, Murrays, Cleveland Welding Co., Shelbys, and Huffys!
Everyone is welcome on what ever bike you ride.
@Eric is putting together a special route for us; mark your calendars for 09/09/2018 Sunday.


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2018)

Another great ride around Orange but forgot my phone so not to many pics.


----------

